# Tuscarawas River near Massillon



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Does anyone fish the river in the Massillon area? Always wondered as I drive by it what the access is like and how the fishing is in that area?


----------



## SeA nYmPhO (Mar 25, 2008)

I heard the carp are slammin doughballs there!


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

There are lots of smallmouth and pike


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

RH1 said:


> There are lots of smallmouth and pike


I was hoping to hear someone say that! I know you can fish off the bank there off 21 is there anywhere else over that way to access from bank or is it better to float it?


----------



## Andrew George (Jan 9, 2016)

Theres lots of places to fish there. As sea nympho said theres lots of big carp. Lots of smallmouth and pike but nothing very big i catch lots of lil smallmouth and tiny pike. If you go wade under the old train bridge thats a good spot


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Awesome was hoping it might be decent over there! Any place that would be recommended to park to walk the bank in that area?


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

The Massillon area has some very big Pike in it, running from canal Fulton down to Dover. Average Pike are 23-30 inches, but I've seen and caught quite a few 37-42 inchers. Canal Fulton to just before Massillon has a lot of big channel cats and big bowfin. Massillon down is good for smallies. There are no tiger muskie, or flatheads......don't believe it if you hear it.


----------



## Andrew George (Jan 9, 2016)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> Awesome was hoping it might be decent over there! Any place that would be recommended to park to walk the bank in that area?


Park at ernies bike shop right off 21 and theres a hike/bike trail that follows the river.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

The Tusc was way up and muddy Saturday. Ernie's quit doing rentals about noon on Saturday due to the high water. Parked at the train trestle and walked north. Guys were fishing the concrete outflow but had nothing due to the flowing water.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

I drove over there Saturday evening hoping to be able to try it out for the first time. Water looked like chocolate milk and was high so decided against it. Will head over there tonight hopefully and try it out! Does anyone know if I can park right there at the building near the Erie St exit with Lillian Gish painted on it? Don't want my vehicle towed!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes you can park there. That's where I parked on Saturday and there were two other cars there too.
It really surprises me that they allow parking there. Pulling out on to southbound SR21 there is a big ditch till get on the highway pavement. Be careful in pulling out into 50mph traffic on a 4 lane divided highway.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

One more question anyone want to give me an idea on lures? Probably spinners, rubber worms, and other normal stuff? Don't want anyone's secret baits but just an idea of where to start?


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Well went this evening and tried near the building with the Lillian Gish mural, threw a buzzbait for a little while and had a small mouth blow up on it! Had it hooked and he come back out of the water and threw the hook! Nice area right there to fish. Thanks to all the guys that responded on here to my question!


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Throw dead shad on a catfish Carolina rig, or if the river is dead just toss it in with no weight. Use a heavy leader and that's how u get the biggest Pike.


----------



## MAB3169 (Aug 15, 2017)

Check Stark Parks access areas to River also..


----------



## kissfan1 (Jun 21, 2011)

winguy7 said:


> The Massillon area has some very big Pike in it, running from canal Fulton down to Dover. Average Pike are 23-30 inches, but I've seen and caught quite a few 37-42 inchers. Canal Fulton to just before Massillon has a lot of big channel cats and big bowfin. Massillon down is good for smallies. There are no tiger muskie, or flatheads......don't believe it if you hear it.


 Where's the best places to park, and fish river in Canal Fulton?


----------



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

kissfan1 said:


> Where's the best places to park, and fish river in Canal Fulton?


Towpath trailheads


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

